# Painfully slow internet speed with brand-new laptop and wifi router



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

So I recently bought a new laptop (Compaq Presario CQ57 running Win7) and a new wifi router (Belkin N150) after my last desktop computer bit the dust (being eight years old it wasn't really worth fixing.) While I've been using desktops plugged directly into cable modems for several years, this is my first experience with both laptops and wifi routers, so I know next to nothing about them. Immediately I began experiencing, basically, dial-up internet speed (example: whenever I tried to watch anything on youtube it took 2-3 minutes of buffering to watch about 10 seconds of video.) Assuming the problem was buying the cheapest wifi router I could find, I took the Belkin N150 back and exchanged it for a slightly better one (Cisco Linksys N300,) but I'm still experiencing the same internet speeds. The Cisco speed check says I'm downloading at 0.11 mbps and uploading at 4.22 mbps. I really don't think it's the modem or internet connection as I was experiencing perfectly fine internet speeds on my last computer before it died. Again, not knowing anything about wifi routers I really don't know where to even begin trying to fix this. I tried googling the matter, but every result just kinda sounded Greek to me. Can anyone offer any troubleshooting tips on what I may be doing wrong here? Any help any anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

For Wifi issues please can you read the following thread for pre-posting requirements:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573740.html

0.11Mbps Download isn't good at all. Are you sure that isn't the upload speed? 4.22Mbps sounds more like the download speed.

I would call your ISP and ask them to do a line check to look for faults with the Service.


Dave


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh my apologies for not checking the requirements thread before posting. I have cable service through Comcast, I'm currently running through a RCA DHG536 modem and Cisco Linksys E900 router, and the only anti-virus I have running so far is the Norton trial that came packaged with the laptop. Attached is the Xirrus screenshot.

I just ran another speed check, and making sure I'm not confusing _download_ with _upload_, it's downloading at 0.11 mbps and uploading at 4.17 mbps.

I called Comcast and while they were unable to tell me exact speed of the signal, they did tell me the modem was getting the full connection.

Also, I just had a friend of mine check his iPhone on my wifi. We didn't know how to check the exact speed, but he was able to stream youtube perfectly fine on his phone.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

My suggestion is to get rid of Norton, and replace it with MSE. Unless you want to pay for virus software I'd recommend kapersky.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh trust me, after the bad experiences I've had with Norton I have no intention of keeping it. I've just been so wrapped up in trying to solve this internet problem I haven't really looked into anti-virus. I had actually been running Avast on my last computer before it died and never had any problems. I've never even heard of MSE and didn't know there was any kind of free version of Kapersky?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

I would contact Comcast and ask them what your download speed is meant to be. Ask them if there is anything on their end that is restricting the download speed.

I can see from your Xirrus scan that your DNS Server is set to 75.75.75.75. Ideally it wants to be your router.

Please can you do the following:
Click Start>Run>Type 'cmd'
In the black command prompt, type 'ipconfig /all'
Paste the results into this thread.

I would agree with BPCS's commends on the Norton. I'm not a fan.


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

Norton does funny things I wouldn't be surprised if it's slowing down your browser, maybe not but if your dumppingit anyway.... mSE is Microsoft Security Essentials, it's free and does a real good job of finding and removing threats.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

So after two consecutive calls to Comcast's tech support they were still unable to tell me exactly what my dl speed is supposed to be (hung up on while on hold both times; gotta love outsourcing.) One of them did tell me that there's nothing restricting the dl speed on their end. Also, I've uninstalled Norton and replaced it with MSE. And please forgive my ignorance, but what exactly did you mean by



Dave Atkin said:


> I can see from your Xirrus scan that your DNS Server is set to 75.75.75.75. Ideally it wants to be your router.


Here are the results of the ipconfig command:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Gilby-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : SWDLB01.COM
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-16-2D-5D-EE-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-6D-57-2A-AB-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fddf:2af7:c638:0:9d91:8f1e:1fbe:1246(Pref
erred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fddf:2af7:c638:0:5f8:2f5f:a83:c265(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9d91:8f1e:1fbe:1246%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 20, 2012 11:25:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 21, 2012 11:25:37 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 239365463
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-1C-11-4B-44-6D-57-2A-AB-DA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.SWDLB01.COM:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:20e2:3ea4:3f57:fe9b(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20e2:3ea4:3f57:fe9b%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

It's ok . I meant this:

"DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
192.168.1.1"

That's from the IP Config that you provided. Your primary DNS Server is 75.75.75.75. Ideally it should just be 192.168.1.1. However I don't think this is causing the problem.

I am presuming that you have rebooted both the router and the modem? 

ComCast need to so some further checking - As annoying as it is! 

Can you give us a screenshot of the speedtest.net results? And can you also do the following:

Click Start>Run>Type 'cmd'
In the black command prompt, type 'tracert google.com'
Paste the results into this thread.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

I think this weekend I'm gonna go to my local Comcast branch and have them get me whatever answers I need. Hate to do that to them, but unfortunately I'm just not making any headway when calling the CS line.

I reboot the modem, router, and laptop every time I do something _new_ amongst all the advice I've been given.

Attached is the screenshot from speedtest.net, and here are the results of the 'tracert google.com' command:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert google.com

Tracing route to google.com [74.125.139.113]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 38 ms 29 ms 29 ms 50.142.56.1
3 12 ms 13 ms 11 ms te-3-3-ur01.gladespring.va.knox.comcast.net [68.
86.136.153]
4 12 ms 11 ms 11 ms te-3-4-ur02.gray.tn.knox.comcast.net [68.85.206.
45]
5 15 ms 13 ms 13 ms te-8-2-ar01.bluelight.tn.knox.comcast.net [68.86
.136.109]
6 21 ms 22 ms 21 ms xe-0-0-2-0-ar01.goodslettvll.tn.nash.comcast.net
[68.86.176.137]
7 32 ms 28 ms 30 ms pos-2-1-0-0-cr01.atlanta.ga.ibone.comcast.net [6
8.86.90.101]
8 33 ms 31 ms 34 ms pos-0-0-0-0-pe01.56marietta.ga.ibone.comcast.net
[68.86.86.82]
9 29 ms 88 ms 29 ms 75.149.231.86
10 36 ms 34 ms 29 ms 64.233.174.2
11 31 ms 29 ms 30 ms 66.249.94.22
12 31 ms 29 ms 32 ms 209.85.248.29
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 30 ms 30 ms 30 ms yn-in-f113.1e100.net [74.125.139.113]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks,

Do you have anything else connected to the same socket as the modem? If so please remove it and run another speed test (just to rule out interference), a ComCast line test should have shown this though - If they had been bothered to run one.

Good luck with going to the branch office. Give us an update either way.

The tracert looks ok - I wanted to see if there were any response times.


----------



## bulkupman (Jun 21, 2012)

download the speed test app on your mobile and check the speeds.

try a factory reset on your router and reconfigure your settings according to your isp and try again.

if at all this is not working then my best bet is dealing with your provider.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

@Dave: if you mean power socket, then it's plugged into a surge protector along with the router, laptop, and an alarm clock. I unplugged everything except for the router and ran another check. Downloading at 0.55 mbps and uploading at 4.11 mbps. An improvement from before, but it still doesn't feel like it's where it should be. I'll definitely get back to you after visiting the branch.

@bulkupman: I downloaded the speedtest.net app for my phone and ran it. Downloading at 0.12 mbps and uploading at 0.59 mbps. I ran a speedtest.net test on my laptop at the exact same time and got the previously mentioned results (0.55 and 4.11.) Both were running from the same wifi signal. I did the factory reset, but unfortunately I'm just not tech-savvy enough to know how to configure settings to my isp.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Just another thing as well.

Can you plug your laptop into your router with a cable and do a speed test? - It will probably be the same though.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In additon to Dave connect your laptop directly to the modem disconnect the router at this time do some speed tests if they are the same or similar then comcast needs to do some more robust line quality tests as they are responsible if those are the speeds you are getting from the modem direstly.

Another point they are giving bad customer service if they can't tell you the download and upload speed ask for escaltion to level two support.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

less than half a megabit down is just plain wrong. I would suggest you have the isp do a line and modem check. Usually with 4 down you get like 15-20 up.

What are you paying for?

Always better in my opinion to point directly to a dns server like you do at 75.75.75.75 than the gateway ip of 192.168.1.1 which is basically shove it out the gateway and hope some dns server answers.

You need to have the isp do a line and modem check


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

@Dave: turns out my local branch is closed on Saturdays, so I'll have to find time sometime this week to duck out of work for an hour or so to visit them.

As for plugging the laptop directly into the modem, I'm away from home for the weekend, so I'll do that tomorrow night and post the results.

@TheCyberMan: Funny thing is my internet speed was perfectly fine on my last computer (which was eight years old.) You're right about their CS though. If I don't make any headway with the local branch this I'll call just have to call the CS line back and be more aggressive.

@Wan3r3r: I apologize, but your third sentence is totally greek to me  

Again, thanks so much for everyone's help.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please let us know the results when you have connected to the modem directly.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

So tonight I shut everything down, disconnected the router, ran a network cable from the laptop to the modem, started everything back up... and got an error message that said "Connection failed with Error 651." I googled 'error 651,' but was unable to turn up any links that really seemed relevant to my situation. Also, afterwards I unplugged the network cable, booted everything back up with the router, and tried running another check on speedtest.net. I now get an error message saying "Configuration Load Failed" (although I'm still accessing the internet at what feels to be the same speed as before.)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

When you get a "Configuration load failed" or any other error messages, it's best to factory reset the router and set it up from scratch again, ensuring that you enter the ISP's details correctly and case sensitive where required.

Factory reset the router and after it's initialized, switch it off.

Right click on the WiFi icon in the Taskbar and select Open Network and Sharing Center/Manage Wireless Settings click on the SSID(s) then Remove.

From Start type *regedit* > Enter > Yes and navigate through HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\NetworkList\Profiles

Right click on the entries in there then Delete.

Do the same for Signatures/Unmanaged

Reboot the computer, wire up, switch on the router and start afresh from there with the router as "out of the box".

When you set the router up, if you use different DNS addresses, then those should also be set in the ipv4/Properties, that is why your DNS Servers in your ipconfig /all includes the 192.168.1.1 (which is the default auto) in addition to the configured Primary and Secondary 75.75 etc.

In the UK we have different types of ADSL broadband but the speed is still determined by how much copper wire (and its quality) is between us and the exchange.

This can be calculated by dividing the Downstream Attenuation by 13.81 with the answer being in kms and we can use this site as a rough guide (I normally get a meg more than it estimates) ::. Kitz - Max speed calculator .:: but it may give you some idea of what you could expect on your line until you can read the riot act to your ISP and get some sense out of them.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If after the reset you still get the connection error from the modem contact your ISP there could be a fault on it.

If the reset goes ok and you are getting the same slow speeds that you were getting thru the router when attached and they are nowhere near the speed the ISP is giving to you i would contact them to do line quality tests, because if they are happening on the modem then it well be ISP side connecting up a router is not going to solve that.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

@Tomken15: I gave the router a factory reset per your exact instructions. According to speedtest.net my phone (running through the wifi signal) is downloading at 0.33 mbps and uploading at 0.34 mbps. I can't even get speedtest.net to properly load on my laptop (it gets to the point where it says "100% Loaded," but the "Begin Test" button never pops up.)

@TheCyberMan: Still getting the same error message with the network cable. I did a little more research on "error 651" today at work and it appears it may be due to some kind of bug. However all the fixes I found on Google involve messing with the directory; something I'm not terribly comfortable doing myself.

Tomorrow I'm gonna try the laptop on a friends' wifi signal (just to be _certain_ the problem isn't with the laptop,) and I'll be going back to the local branch either tomorrow or the next day. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

On a similar error 651 search, one OP found that the modem was defective as TheCyberMan has suggested and if the test on your friend's setup is successful, then I think that would confirm that.

However should that not be the case then the procedure for replacing the raspppoe.sys file seems pretty straight forward as well a popular reason for the fault and this article provides a link (untried) to download the Vista substitute, but before changing any system files or anything else like that, it's always best to create a restore point and if it doesn't work out, then restoring will negate the need to delete and rename the files.

Error 651 with PPPoE connections in Windows 7 | Windows Reference


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please let us know the results when you have tested it out.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

@Tomken15: Thanks so much for looking in to that and providing that link. Now I'll have a little more to work with then I get with Comcast. If that doesn't work though I'll try renaming that file.

@TheCyberMan: At my friends' place my laptop was downloading at 5.38 mbps and uploading at 2.56 mbps. For comparison we tested their laptop; downloaded at 1.49 mbps and uploaded at 0.45 mbps. They mentioned they usually dl at around 14 mbps, so they were confused. Perhaps their service was a little slow at the moment for whatever reason, I'll visit them again tomorrow and try it again.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If they're with Comcast and on the same exchange as you, then that would point to a fault either at the exchange or in the lines, but doesn't necessarily give your modem a clean bill of health just yet, even though you did get an improvement on another setup.

The download speeds seem to be erratic when you are able to get about 5 meg and your friend only about one around the same time and given they normally sync at about 14 meg.

May be worth asking around to see if any other Comcast customers are blighted with these slow speeds before you go and have it out with Comcast.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If at peak times then comcast may restrict bandwidth but speeds at other times should be close to your advertised speeds minus some overhead i.e distance from exchange, loss down the line equipment etc.

I would contact comcast explain your issues you have and get them to investigate further i feel that is what is needed here as it is happening on their equipment anfd they have a duty to investigate and remedy the situation.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

Finally spoke to someone at the local Comcast branch today, There was no one on site who could assist me, so instead a tech is coming out to my place Monday to take a look at everything. I'll let you know what he says/does.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update we will await your next update.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

So the tech came out this morning. Using my laptop he checked my signal through the router and got the same slow speeds I've been getting. He then tried running a network cable directly from the laptop to the modem and got a download speed of 24 mbps. I told him I'd been getting an error message whenever I tried plugging straight in to the modem with a network cable; he shrugged and told me he didn't have any problem doing so. 
He deduced that the problem must be with the router since he was able to get a normal internet speed with the laptop and modem. I mentioned that I had already tried two different routers and got the same slow speed. He told me the wifi card in my laptop might be bad, other than that he didn't really know (I know their job is to work on the internet connection and not fix my laptop or router, so I didn't press it any further.)
So for right now I'm getting great speed with the network cable, but still getting the same slow speed with the router. Any suggestions? And yet again, thanks so much for all the help you guys are providing.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try updating the firmware on the Belkin router it may help.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

*sigh* So I come home Wednesday and the new laptop won't turn on at all. A hard reboot and a call to Compaq's CS didn't help, so out of exasperation I just took it back to the store and exchanged it. I'll set it all up when I get home tomorrow and post an update then (provided nothing else goes wrong I guess.)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

We will await your update.


----------



## Deviant79 (Oct 20, 2003)

OK, just set everything up per the correct intructions (and with the previous advice everyone's given me on this thread in mind.) The java window on speedtest.net won't even load, but the speedtest.net app on my phone shows a download speed of 0.17 and an upload speed of 1.05. I tried using the network cable, but got that same pesky error message I got earlier in this thread. 
I just don't get it. Two different laptops, two different wifi routers, and a phone getting the same slow speed. It couldn't be the modem or signal from Comcast since I was able to get a perfectly good speed using the network cable. It couldn't possibly be that every laptop and router I've used has been a dud. It's like after my last computer died there's been some kind of curse that just won't allow a proper wifi signal to happen and isn't too fond of allowing a wired connection to happen either.
I'm gonna throw this out there again; thanks so much for all the help you guys have given me and any further help you can offer on this one.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If i were you i would contact comcast again and escalate and ask to speak to a level II tech please be polite but firm with them, they can check the modem and do line quality tests.

That error on the modem is not right and comcast are the ones who can sort it out.


----------

